# Favorite terms - questions / news features ?



## Lt75

Hi,
Q1: It's possible to print the list of the word that has been added to the favourite terms with the Android app?
Q2: On the Android app, it's possible to connect with the WordReference account? It will be useful to be able to have the favourite list on the computer also.
Thanks for your answers.


----------



## mkellogg

Hello,

I think we just added a way to export the list. That should give it to you in a form that can be printed. As for matching it up with the computer's list, no, it isn't set up that way currently.


----------



## rickneu

Dear sir,
I love your site and live by it every day. I use it mostly for Greek and Russian littérature, but sometimes for slang in one of the Romance languages.  However, I recently upgraded to a new iPad, and not only did I lose all my saved word searches, but, for whatever reason, the site no longer saves and stores my searched words. That was one of my favorite resources on the site, and this is all rather disconcerting (itself a fascinating word, with specific nuance,for which to explore translations in non-romance languages!) So, does this have something to do with my iPad settings? I’d appreciate any advice you could offer.
Again, compliments on this amazing site, and the astounding accuracy of even the most colloquial terms.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks. The saved terms are probably still on the old iPad and I think we have an export feature in the app. (I think you are using the app.)  While you can export them, I know that you can't import them, but at least you have the list.  The saved terms are tied to the device, not to the forum user account.

I hope that helps!


----------



## rickneu

Thank you for the reply, and compliments again on this wonderful resource. I have conceded the loss of the list on my old iPod, but my problem is that on this one it is not_ *now* _saving terms like it did on the old one. Well, I didn’t realize there was an app as well, so I will try to acquire that now and see if that will store my searched words.


----------



## mkellogg

The website on the iPad? On either device and even in the apps, you should be able to see your history at WR Search History  Change the dictionary abbreviation at the end from enfr to something else to see different dictionaries.

I see something is messed up on the website today and the list has disappeared from the dictionary pages. We will get it restored soon.


----------



## rickneu

Thank you again for your excellent communication. The app does retain searched words by clicking “recent searches”. The actual website, however, no longer shows the words “search history” on the left as it used to on my old iPad. This is very strange, as everything else looks exactly the same. I assumed it had something to do with the switching of my iPad, but, as that defies logic, perhaps it has something to do with a glitch in the Website that occurred with oddly coincidental timing.
On another note, you have, I believe, great opportunity to monetize your very addictive site. On Cooljugator, they sell dual language books in the language of choice. I also haven’t noticed many banners or ads. In addition, you may wanna consider offering some kind of premium membership. This is all none of my business, of course...just saying.


----------



## mkellogg

rickneu said:


> no longer shows the words “search history” on the left as it used to on my old iPad. This is very strange, as everything else looks exactly the same.


I've restored the list of recent searches in the dictionary. It was removed by mistake yesterday, but is back.

Thanks for the suggestions for better monetization. These can be tough times for ad-supported websites.


----------



## bearded

mkellogg said:


> , you should be able to see your history at WR Search History


Only today did I discover that that very useful site/page exists... thanks to your above post.  Where else should I have found such an indication, which completely escaped my attention? Thank you in advance.


----------



## mkellogg

bearded said:


> Where else should I have found such an indication


If viewing it on the desktop, there has been a link in the left column of the dictionary for the last few years.   It obviously is not obvious enough. I've got a plan to make it more visible in the next month or so!


----------



## bearded

mkellogg said:


> for the last few years.


Sorry for my clumsiness, and a great many thanks!


----------



## mkellogg

No, I tell you, you are not the only one. When there are so many people suggesting that we add a feature that exists, it is more my fault than theirs.


----------



## Franie21

I just read this thread, trying to figure out a way to transition my favorite terms from my old phone to my new phone, an Android. I set up an account on WR but it seems it works just for the Forum..? Is there a way I can move my fav terms in the App to my new phone that does not involve copying them manually, one by one? It would take me AGES!!! Please, thanks for your help!


----------



## mkellogg

Franie21 said:


> transition my favorite terms from my old phone to my new phone


In the app? Export the list and then save it to your phone. It isn't the same as having it in the app, but you still have access to the terms.


----------



## Franie21

mkellogg said:


> In the app? Export the list and then save it to your phone. It isn't the same as having it in the app, but you still have access to the terms.


Yes, I was hoping the account would be recognised from the old phone to the new phone, so it would save the fav terms also in the new phone App, but it doesn't. You're right though, I can still have it as a saved file, but I decided to dedicate each day to star my old fav terms one by one in the App, (I had done the ones starting with a-, today I did the ones starting with b-), as a way to refresh the meaning of those less common terms! Thanks for your help!!


----------



## mkellogg

Good news. I just spoke with my developer and we will get the favorites and all(?) your settings tied to your Google account, so they will transfer to new phones. It might be ready within a coupe of weeks.


----------



## Franie21

mkellogg said:


> Good news. I just spoke with my developer and we will get the favorites and all(?) your settings tied to your Google account, so they will transfer to new phones. It might be ready within a coupe of weeks.



  WOW! That's great news!!! I 've always loved your website and App, and I hope to keep using it during my year studying as an interpreter!! Great, thanks a mil, keep up the good work!


----------



## Marco Fabiani

mkellogg said:


> Good news. I just spoke with my developer and we will get the favorites and all(?) your settings tied to your Google account, so they will transfer to new phones. It might be ready within a coupe of weeks.


Good!  Anyone knows if the function is ready?


----------



## mkellogg

I see that this request got lost. My app developer is working on it now. If all goes well, we will see it on Android within the week.


----------



## mkellogg

I think this should be working now for Android. Somebody please test it!


----------



## ginnetti

mkellogg said:


> I think this should be working now for Android. Somebody please test it!


This will be a great feature—exporting the favorite terms list and/or syncing devices using the account. If you can add it for iPhones, that would be fantastic. Best, Justin


----------



## Omllsd

mkellogg said:


> I think this should be working now for Android. Somebody please test it!


Hi. In my case there's no way I can export the list and there's no feature to link it to my Google account. Is that normal?


----------



## jann

Omllsd said:


> Hi. In my case there's no way I can export the list and there's no feature to link it to my Google account. Is that normal?



You'll find the "export" icon at the top of your "favorites" and "history" lists in the Android app (it's not available in the iOS app).

On recent Android versions, sharing settings are locked down by default for privacy reasons.  So in order to have an option to export to your Google account, you'll first need to go into your Android device settings and allow sharing between the WordReference app and Google Drive.


----------

